

United States v. Microsoft: Deposition by Bill Gates - araftery
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_2m1qdqieE

======
nmrm
This was absolutely fascinating.

The use of Microsoft's own dictionary to pin down definitions was particularly
interesting.

I'm no Microsoft fan, but I have to agree with the general sentiment that this
use of dictionary definitions is a bit absurd.

------
kyboren
15:44 - I love the irony of watching Willy say that on YouTube.

